# W***s!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

OMG, nearly died this morning when Keltie did her business - never seen a w*** in my life (sorry can't bring myself to type it in full!) Looked like a bit of spaghetti. She did one more poo later and there was another one. 

Keltie was due a w*** tablet this weekend and I gave her one yesterday. I phoned the vet to find out what I should do as I very quickly read up online at 6.30am this morning and one post said the normal tablets won't clear it. Vets said that as I gave her tablet yesterday that's what cleared her out and she might pass more over next couple of days. However, she's had 5 poos today that were all clear so hoping that's the end of it. They said just to w*** her again in a month. 

I almost wasn't going to post about this, as it's a bit like nits isn't, you don't want anyone to know - my children only had it once by the way!!! But I thought someone might just reassure me. 

Do you think she could have picked the w*** up from cat poo? Although my cat is w***ed regularly, Keltie has been digging in the soil in the garden relentlessly over the past couple of weeks and we had to take some old poo from her. She's now being carefully watched in the garden and kept inside a bit more. Would this be possible?

Could the children pick anything up - they're all teenagers not little ones but my daughter rang me at work today fretting that she might catch them!! I feel quite traumatised by the whole thing!!!!!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

aw I am sure some more experienced owners on here can reassure you, but I know what you mean with the nits thing lol, I work in a school so check my hair regularly


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

YIKES! I just came to this from reading the gentle reminder thread and was worried someone was having a bit of a meltdown. I have now worked out what the word is, but I'm even more on edge!

I know our vets were very keen on Rosie being wormed regularly (just reminded me - hers is a couple of days overdue!) because of our kids, but I got the impression that it was purely because they are so young, so their hygiene levels are less than they might be (that is an understatement!). 

Ooh, got the shivers now. Poor Keltie. Poor you x


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

On the w***ing issue and flea-ing issue, could someone advise on how often it needs to be done? I lost all of my diary dates in a wet phone incident, so think I may need to update Dolly she so doesn't go through the same thing. I would have been mortified, may have even gagged at the sight of that one


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

weez74 said:


> YIKES! I just came to this from reading the gentle reminder thread and was worried someone was having a bit of a meltdown. I have now worked out what the word is, but I'm even more on edge!
> 
> I know our vets were very keen on Rosie being wormed regularly (just reminded me - hers is a couple of days overdue!) because of our kids, but I got the impression that it was purely because they are so young, so their hygiene levels are less than they might be (that is an understatement!).
> 
> Ooh, got the shivers now. Poor Keltie. Poor you x


I read that thread too, sorry for scaring you!! You've made me laugh though, thanks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Dolly Parton said:


> On the w***ing issue and flea-ing issue, could someone advise on how often it needs to be done? I lost all of my diary dates in a wet phone incident, so think I may need to update Dolly she so doesn't go through the same thing. I would have been mortified, may have even gagged at the sight of that one


I gagged for England!! Didn't eat anything until lunch and then kept having flashbacks! Vet told me to worm Keltie every month and to use the flea spot on every 2 months, although I use flea stuff on cat every month. She said that unless I thought Keltie might be in areas where she could get ticks then every 2 months was okay - would be interested to know what everyone else thinks as couldn't bear to have flea infestation to go with w***s!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

As far as I know all puppies have worms at first - Something I read somewhere about them getting them from mum ! 
I agree - they are quite disgusting and I remember seeing them too !!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we worm our girls every month, hsve always dont that as innes was just toddling when we got Gypsy. 

but we have never had a problem with them. i do however know that worms can pass from animal to human and human to animal. so id probably say wash her bedding and toys. and maybe give her a bath. hopefully things should be fine.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

ive never seen a puppy pass worms, the breeder should have wormed them at 2,5 and i think 8 weeks old, then the new owner worms them every month up to 6 months old, my family always use panacur puppy, over the counter wormers are rubbish.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

What a way to start the day  I would also be very squeamish (that's an understatement!).

Biscuit has also discovered digging in the garden and the neighbour's cats have been doing poos in our garden - grrrrrrrrrr - so will keep a careful eye on her. Hope the worming tablet sorts it out. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

It is a shock the first time you see the things.
Worms are passed on to the puppy from their mother and the breeder will worm them every 2 weeks or so, you should continue to worm your dog regularly for life as dogs can pick up worm eggs any time so worming is a must for your dogs health. This why we should clear up after our dogs, people that don't pick up after their dog are a pet hate of mine.
See your vet about worm flea and tick treatment. Our vet has a monthly plan that covers all these plus booster jabs etc. as we get reminders to pick up the treatments we are always up to date.


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cris said:


> OMG, nearly died this morning when Keltie did her business - never seen a w*** in my life (sorry can't bring myself to type it in full!) Looked like a bit of spaghetti. She did one more poo later and there was another one.
> 
> Keltie was due a w*** tablet this weekend and I gave her one yesterday. I phoned the vet to find out what I should do as I very quickly read up online at 6.30am this morning and one post said the normal tablets won't clear it. Vets said that as I gave her tablet yesterday that's what cleared her out and she might pass more over next couple of days. However, she's had 5 poos today that were all clear so hoping that's the end of it. They said just to w*** her again in a month.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! Poor you & pooch!!! So i take it from that its obvious when they've got worms?! I wasnt sure whether Pippa had as she's been scooting along floor but Kendal said it could be glands or hair irritation causing her to scoot. Ive been looking at her poos for the last few days and def no spaghetti in it. Stupid question but i'm assuming its dead when it comes out and u dont have to deal with a wiggling worm when you scoop the poop??


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

raywendy18 said:


> OMG!!! Poor you & pooch!!! So i take it from that its obvious when they've got worms?! I wasnt sure whether Pippa had as she's been scooting along floor but Kendal said it could be glands or hair irritation causing her to scoot. Ive been looking at her poos for the last few days and def no spaghetti in it. Stupid question but i'm assuming its dead when it comes out and u dont have to deal with a wiggling worm when you scoop the poop??


ive read that puppies can pass live worms

In all seriousness though OP, i would contact the breeder and find out what their worming regime was because no wormed puppy should be passing worms live or dead.

did said breeder not give you instuctions of how often you should worm puppy?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't be embarrassed- it's part and parcel of owning dogs.

I would speak to your breeder to find out when puppy was last wormed.

You need wormers for puppies, not dogs, you need the correct amount for the weight of your pup.

Puppies need to be wormed every 2 weeks until 3 months old and then every month until 6 months old and then every 3 months.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> ive read that puppies can pass live worms
> In all seriousness though OP, i would contact the breeder and find out what their worming regime was because no wormed puppy should be passing worms live or dead.
> did said breeder not give you instuctions of how often you should worm puppy?



Yes both puppies and adults can and do pass live worms - they can also be found in vomit too (in heavily infested animals). All dogs can pick up worms.
Worms can be passed live; in the throws of death and dead.
Virtually all pups will have worms at some point - and the only way to get rid of them is for them to come out !

There are several types of worm that affect dogs (Roundworms; Hookworms; whipworms and Tapeworms) - not just the long "spaghetti" ones.

Any reputable breeder will worm their pups every 2 weeks from 2 weeks old (until they are 8 weeks) - after that they then should be wormed every 4 weeks for the next 3 months and then every 3 months for the next 6 months and then an adult dog every 3 - 6 months. 

All breeders should keep records and be able to provide this information within their "Puppy Pack".

Always advisable to coincide worming with flea-tratement and different vets will offer different advise - so suggestion is to follow Your vet's advise - though we would recommend that you always buy treatments via your vet as opposed to over the counter in Pet stores.

Mothers can pass worms to their pups through their milk. Mums can pick up worms through the skin; in soil they eat or other poo (some dogs do eat other dog's poo !)

We include a "veg mix" every fortnight as a detox from the raw meaty bones that we feed - this lightly steamed veg mix is a natural wormer and every now and again this detox will result in worms being passed - so a regular hygiene and housekeeping rule we follow means regular daily poo-picking of our dog paddocks.
Our vet pointed out that we had indeed found an old-fashioned way of worming (that is the basis of today's worming tablets) - but we also use the modern wormers too.

Stephen xx


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Yes both puppies and adults can and do pass live worms - they can also be found in vomit too (in heavily infested animals). All dogs can pick up worms.
> Worms can be passed live; in the throws of death and dead.
> Virtually all pups will have worms at some point - and the only way to get rid of them is for them to come out !
> 
> ...


i agree with much of your post but in all honesty ive never seen an adult nor puppy pass worms and all my life ive been surrounded by dogs in one way or another lol, i do believe if breeders and owners worm their dogs on a regular basis than its extremely rare for dogs/puppies to get an infestation.

the bit i dont really agree with is routinely flea-ing dogs and puppies, my Uncle has never needed to flea his pups because basically they never had fleas, when i worked as a kennel maid for a certain show breeder (less said about that the better) their pups were never routinely treated either because they didnt have fleas either.

On the odd occasion when dogs did pick them up 'Then' dogs were both de-flead and wormed, so basically the dogs ive been involved with were/are always wormed routinely, but only flead when they had/have fleas, if that makes sense


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> i agree with much of your post but in all honesty ive never seen an adult nor puppy pass worms and all my life ive been surrounded by dogs in one way or another lol, i do believe if breeders and owners worm their dogs on a regular basis than its extremely rare for dogs/puppies to get an infestation.
> 
> the bit i dont really agree with is routinely flea-ing dogs and puppies, my Uncle has never needed to flea his pups because basically they never had fleas, when i worked as a kennel maid for a certain show breeder (less said about that the better) their pups were never routinely treated either because they didnt have fleas either.
> 
> On the odd occasion when dogs did pick them up 'Then' dogs were both de-flead and wormed, so basically the dogs ive been involved with were/are always wormed routinely, but only flead when they had/have fleas, if that makes sense


A lot of us use Advocate which is for both fleas and certain worms. I use it more for its prevention of lungworm than for its de-fleaing effect.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I guess the problem with not regularly de-fleaing is that once you've got them on your pet, you've probably got them in your house too, and it can be really difficult to de-flea your entire house (my friend had to do it when her cat got fleas). So then you've got a bit of a cycle going.


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

raywendy18 said:


> OMG!!! Poor you & pooch!!! So i take it from that its obvious when they've got worms?! I wasnt sure whether Pippa had as she's been scooting along floor but Kendal said it could be glands or hair irritation causing her to scoot. Ive been looking at her poos for the last few days and def no spaghetti in it. Stupid question but i'm assuming its dead when it comes out and u dont have to deal with a wiggling worm when you scoop the poop??


Keltie's was just one strand and not wiggling, and in only 3 poos so having read up on it in more detail now I think this was very mild. I have no doubt whatsoever that she had been wormed by breeder and am still convinced she's picked something up from the cat poo. 

Anyway, I've calmed down now, and she seems absolutely fine in every other regard so I'm going to confine the 'W' word to history and ensure that I never miss her worming tablet in the future!

Thanks for all the advice and sympathy - much appreciated.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> A lot of us use Advocate which is for both fleas and certain worms. I use it more for its prevention of lungworm than for its de-fleaing effect.


Advocate dosent prevent lungworm in its normal dosage, its used to treat it.



weez74 said:


> I guess the problem with not regularly de-fleaing is that once you've got them on your pet, you've probably got them in your house too, and it can be really difficult to de-flea your entire house (my friend had to do it when her cat got fleas). So then you've got a bit of a cycle going.


we're all very vigilant, the 1st sign of scratching the dogs got a good going over and its always worked for us, none of us have ever had any problem with fleas in the house or on the dogs


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

First time I wormed Poppy at home after I got her she passed a big white long spaghetti one that wasn't quite dead. Made me jump when it moved after I prodded it (urghhhh!). Our breeder did worm and flea Poppy, so no idea where she got it from?? Now do worm and flea every month, up to 6 months.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I had a cat for the first 10 months of Izzy's life. Izzy hunted for her poo and always gobbled it up before I could stop her - it seems dog's love to eat cat poo. As Izzy had such a weak gut, due to puppy illness, we decided to separate our garden with a fence to keep the dog and cat separate! A bit extreme, but we were worried about Izzy eating the cat poo. I did try using a dirt tray for the cat, but it stank the house out! My cat had to be put to sleep after a kidney removal, from which she never really recovered, so the fence is now down. When the puppy matures you can train her not to eat the cat poo, but it takes time.

Local conditions vary and you should consult your vet about the treatments needed. We have problems with ticks here and so I use Frontline monthly to protect Izzy from ticks. All the dogs get them regularly here, but we know the Frontline will kill the tick. No one here seems to get fleas! Our vet uses Drontal for worming and has a Drontal emulsion for puppies, Drontal made my friends cocker sick so the vet then gave her Panacur. You can buy both Frontline and Drontal from Boots and some chemists, but it is slightly cheaper from our vet.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Hi, I had a cat for the first 10 months of Izzy's life. Izzy hunted for her poo and always gobbled it up before I could stop her - it seems dog's love to eat cat poo. As Izzy had such a weak gut, due to puppy illness, we decided to separate our garden with a fence to keep the dog and cat separate! A bit extreme, but we were worried about Izzy eating the cat poo. I did try using a dirt tray for the cat, but it stank the house out! My cat had to be put to sleep after a kidney removal, from which she never really recovered, so the fence is now down. When the puppy matures you can train her not to eat the cat poo, but it takes time.
> 
> Local conditions vary and you should consult your vet about the treatments needed. We have problems with ticks here and so I use Frontline monthly to protect Izzy from ticks. All the dogs get them regularly here, but we know the Frontline will kill the tick. No one here seems to get fleas! Our vet uses Drontal for worming and has a Drontal emulsion for puppies, Drontal made my friends cocker sick so the vet then gave her Panacur. You can buy both Frontline and Drontal from Boots and some chemists, but it is slightly cheaper from our vet.


not sure what boots charge but wormers etc are usually much cheaper from online chemists like hyperdrug

http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Drontal-Plus-Dog-Wormer/productinfo/DRONPLUS/


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Yes both puppies and adults can and do pass live worms - they can also be found in vomit too (in heavily infested animals). All dogs can pick up worms.
> Worms can be passed live; in the throws of death and dead.
> Virtually all pups will have worms at some point - and the only way to get rid of them is for them to come out !
> There are several types of worm that affect dogs (Roundworms; Hookworms; whipworms and Tapeworms) - not just the long "spaghetti" ones.
> ...




Having taken advise again from our Vet for this thread - please note that both the Drontal (Oral suspension for puppies) and Frontline Combo we use is only available on "veterinary prescription".

Veterinary strength product (under the same band name) is not the same as can be bought over the counter from the High Street.

The Frontline from the High Street will only kill adult fleas; ticks and lice - whereas the Combo (veterinary prescription only) and I quote: "prevents contamination of the environment of treated animals with the immature stages of fleas" (eggs; larvae and pupae).

Again we would always suggest these treatments are via your Vet.

Stephen xx


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Having taken advise again from our Vet for this thread - please note that both the Drontal (Oral suspension for puppies) and Frontline Combo we use is only available on "veterinary prescription".
> 
> Veterinary strength product (under the same band name) is not the same as can be bought over the counter from the High Street.
> 
> ...


i totally agree about over the counter stuff 

on line chemists such as hyperdrug though sell exactly the same products as from the vet,

and Also its good to know that vets do prescriptions, so you can buy any drug on line from such companies.... at a fraction of the price:twothumbs:

good vets inform their clients of this when medication is costly or on going


----------

